# Attn Morrus: Advertising



## carpedavid (Oct 5, 2005)

I purchased some leaderboard advertising last week via the pay-pal option and sent off the ad text and image to the email specified. I hadn't heard anything back yet, so I was just curious as to how long it would take to get set up (so that I know when to start looking for it).

Both the pay-pal and the email that the info came from would have been garrettdm@ameritech.net.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## carpedavid (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought I'd give this a bump since I haven't heard anything yet.

Thanks!
Dave


----------



## carpedavid (Oct 19, 2005)

One last friendly bump before I ask for my money back...

Edit: if the delay in response has anything to do with the forthcoming "announcements" that've been mentioned in the publisher forum, then I'll kindly wait.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2005)

No, nothing to do with that - I just hadn't seen this thread.

Could you resend that email?  I don't seem to have it. Thanks!


----------



## carpedavid (Oct 19, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> No, nothing to do with that - I just hadn't seen this thread.
> 
> Could you resend that email?  I don't seem to have it. Thanks!




Ah, no trouble - I figured it had slipped under the radar. I've resent the email to the address specified on the advertising page. Thanks for the response!

Dave


----------



## Morrus (Oct 19, 2005)

Got it - thanks!  I'll get it set up today.


----------



## carpedavid (Nov 2, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Got it - thanks!  I'll get it set up today.




Morrus, while we had a brief conversation via email, I still haven't seen this put into place or received any info as to how to view statistics for the ad.

I sent another email today. Can you confirm whether you recieved it or not?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Morrus (Nov 2, 2005)

Yep, and I set it running.  Let me check into it.

(No email today - but I did get the other one).


----------



## Vascant (Nov 3, 2005)

Not to hijack but I also had an issue with the Leaderboard and sent an email last week.. There is also a post from this morning down below that got swallowed...


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2005)

I do seem to be having a lot of email problems.  I really need to figure out what's happening to them!  What was your problem, Vascant?


----------



## Vascant (Nov 3, 2005)

The Leaderboard Ad ended 90k short.. I can resend you the email with all the details and paypal transaction ID if needed


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2005)

That's enough info for me to work with - the ad is still in the system, so I can verify that and set it running again.  Apologies for that!


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2005)

OK, you should both be up and running now.  Let me know if there are any problems!


----------



## Vascant (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry about the hijack and thanks, everything seems to be good again


----------



## carpedavid (Nov 3, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> OK, you should both be up and running now.  Let me know if there are any problems!




Cool - I finally see it in rotation!

One follow up-question - is there any way to access the statistics for the ad? How many impressions are left at any given time, views to click-through ratio, that sort of thing?

Thanks for looking into everything!
Dave


----------

